# engine pic thread.



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

ok for fun lets post up fabricated motors, Im mostly interested with vwms motors, but any moded vw motor is fine, and any stats that you know of the motor is fine too. 
example 
the dahlback golf....








2.1 litre Audi 20v turbo engine with two large intercoolers a big turbo and alot more . The engine develops about 600-1200 hp depending on tune. 


_Modified by elmer fud at 8:53 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: engine pic thread. (elmer fud)*

Here's another one of Dalhback's creations.. This was in a B5 A4.. No idea on the specs.. 
























KTR's Single Turbo S4.. No idea on specs either.
























Random Quattro Coupe (i cant remember what it was) No idea on specs.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: engine pic thread. (elmer fud)*

You posted up some really nice pics. Here are a few from my collection:
I believe this is a Cosworth motor:








Oettinger 16v:








A Peter Tong Supecharged Mk1 8v:








BBM Supercharged:








1.8T


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: engine pic thread. (Jettaboy1884)*

I have a long way to go, but here is my AEG turbo that I built.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

cool stuff lets keep this going make it a dope shiz type thread.
some pics from the na power thread.....
formula 3 motor pics alum block 20v n/a 4cylinder
















this is the VW Rally engine - NA 20V








drake super v motor. 8v

































_Modified by elmer fud at 7:35 PM 12-2-2007_


_Modified by elmer fud at 10:19 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

oettinger motor









pizzo 500hp turbo 8v drag motor...
















pics from techtonics turning page. 


_Modified by elmer fud at 8:05 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

more good stuff...
schrick burg cup motor


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

Rokka's twincharged 1.8T:








Trevis' 1.8T:








Vento Dan's VRT:








Bob Quindazzi's test mule 1.8T that made 715 HP:


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

WOW that twincharged, motors nuts whats the specs.


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3457957
That's his "after-build" thread, got some specs in there. The short version is that it's a 1.8T with a GT3082R and a G60.


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

n in the back


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

Wow! awsome thread. Keep 'em commin;


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

x2








Some proper amazing engines in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

crazzy airclooled motor, runs 7's over 600hp.....








the last motor was aroung 600 and this one is way more worked. 








and how about a odd motor....
Honda NSR500 oval piston engine?










_Modified by elmer fud at 7:50 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

The Prime Ministah (no longer):








Ed @ Force Fed...it's not too pretty, but 676 horses
















Herbehop:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Monarchy)*

some of ours


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Those are some pretty cool motors.
Is that a Toyota Corolla Intake manifold on your TT 16v?
As for this motor:








I saw the buildup for the intake manifold, and I have to ask: All that work to make the manifold, and yet there's a cone filter slapped on the end, sucking up hot air... Why not go the extra distance and route that to a custom airbox, or at least to some source of cool air?
Sorry for the Rant. But I did start this thread on the topic: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3558979

















_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 11:11 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

you ask about his setup, how about this setup?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

More info?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_More info?


Here you go:
http://www.owendevelopments.co...ID=24


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (solowb5)*

I like the Wiggins clamps. $ $ $ very classy


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: engine pic thread. (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_I have a long way to go, but here is my AEG turbo that I built.









Let me just say that this is mroe than beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: engine pic thread. (Diggatron)*

A 1.6L SCCA spec production race engine....








Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: engine pic thread. (WackyWabbitRacer)*

What are the rest of the specs on that thing?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
some of ours


Josh, you have got skills my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

speaking of wiggins


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

what is that...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_what is that...









Amazing!








The Intake manifold leads me to believe it is a 80's Toyota motor. IIRC, the manifold has secondary throttle bodies controlling every other runner. (Two for each cylinder, with the second runner opening up at higher Rpm)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

i think your right.....
i SHOULD have pics around for my sububan i just sold...350 forged internals, twin T3 turbos and 3'' exhaust, sencondary oiling system and haltech...... gotta find pics!! not the best work but cool, it was awhile ago and a quick cheap shop project for fun...6 psi and over 400 hp....


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*









I drove that car before in Burlington...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Europiece)*


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Europiece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Europiece* »_








I drove that car before in Burlington... 

I help him put the motor back in when it jumped out of the engine bay and on to the ground







, when he forgot to reinstall the bolts for the motor mounts.... and then when to do a burn out. its was great we put it back in place tighed the bolts down, and then did a real burn out. 
car was parted btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_I help him put the motor back in when it jumped out of the engine bay and on to the ground







, when he forgot to reinstall the bolts for the motor mounts.... and then when to do a burn out. its was great we put it back in place tighed the bolts down, and then did a real burn out. 

Heh, kinda over excited at the time. LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_car was parted btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

On to bigger and better things!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Europiece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Europiece* »_I drove that car before in Burlington... 

Heh, one of the few people who was tall enough to actually drive it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Achilles)*


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Achilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Achilles* »_
Heh, one of the few people who was tall enough to actually drive it.

Well I drove it, but I had to kinda lunge my whole body toward the clutch pedal while pulling on the steering wheel.








Any pics of the caged shell sitting on the ground and full of scrap?


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: engine pic thread. (elmer fud)*


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: engine pic thread. (elmer fud)*

Amazing shizz in this thread... here's mine. A mirror of that for the rear is on the drawing board.


----------



## ForumsAdmin (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: engine pic thread. (Jeebus)*

A little something Im building.
Sorry for the crappy pic, it was taken from my phone.


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: engine pic thread. (ForumsAdmin)*

im just a kid with a welder, but heres my current fun project.
ill be redoing it all in stainless and alumium once i get it running and such, this is just a rough mock up (as you can tell by the spray paint can used for a intercooler pipe haha)
























using a custom stainless manifold that was made in the mid 70's in japan. its made for a RHD Datsun Z, and where the turbo would mount it would hit my steering shaft.
so i made a remote style system.
I mounted the turbo up front, which also made the intercooler piping VERY short (ill be using just a coupler off the turbo to the fmic.).
The downpipe/exhaust isnt done, but will be 4in and exit in front of the passenger side front wheel.
the exhaust for the tial wastegate will exit in front of the driverside front wheel.
I still have alot of work ahead of me, but its going to be fun.
if you have any questions you wanna ask, im more then happy to answer them.


----------

